# How are the rockslides?



## tcfila (Oct 22, 2009)

Jonathon,

Do you know if the roads are open from the rock slides?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## weee36 (May 22, 2007)

If you're talking about I-40 at the NC / TN border, the projected open date is middle of Feburary '10


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

What about the back roads around Franklin, Robbinsville and the Dragon? I pick up my car Monday.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

WestTexas335 said:


> What about the back roads around Franklin, Robbinsville and the Dragon? I pick up my car Monday.


Should be open. Only I-40 is closed AFAIK.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As noted, the rock slide on I-40 at the NC/TN line is still there. Ther is another closure to note on the Blue Ridge Parkway. It is closed between Hwy 276 and Asheville. I always recommend checking their road closure line before planning a trip, especially going further into winter. 

Blue Ridge Parway info line: 828-298-0398


----------



## WestTexas335 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Jonathan, I will see you Monday.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

WestTexas335 said:


> Thanks Jonathan, I will see you Monday.


Look forward to seeing you then :thumbup:


----------



## tcfila (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info...Look forward to seeing you on Tuesday.

Tim


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

tcfila said:


> Thanks for the info...Look forward to seeing you on Tuesday.
> 
> Tim


You're more than welcome :thumbup: See you next week!


----------

